# Android phone bricked?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

My mom came to me with a problem about an hour ago, after a bit of reasearch I found this question Orange Homescreen stopped, phone stuck! - Samsung Galaxy S Forums - Galaxy S II Forum!

This is the exact same problem that she has, she clicked "download" in a message from one of her friends, it was meant to be an image but it made the homescreen process unresponsive.

The phone loads normally until I unlock it (and therefore opening the homescreen process), it says it is not responding and creates an infinate loop.

I cannot get to the homescreen selector and change launcher to the android one - i even tried holding home but no recent programs are listed (i was hoping for settings for a system restore)



any ideas on how to fix it?

The phone is an Orange San Fransisco (ZTE Blade) on the Orange network and is unrooted.


Thanks


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

You may gave to boot into Android Recovery and do a factory reset.

If you have the volume rocker switches on the side of the phone, try holding down "volume down" and power the phone on. That may take you to a recovery screen. If not, try "volume up" or the home button.

Every phone is different, but I think all have a recovery option.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

ive booted in recovery mode by holding the volume down button at startup. Now the phone is only showing "FTM" in big black letters on a white screen.

What do I do from here?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

There are no options in the recovery mode? Every recovery mode is different for different brands, so i don't know for sure.


----------

